# Programme per Batch-Datei beenden



## LukeS (24. Oktober 2006)

Hallo zusammen

Ich würde gerne unter WinXP Programme Zeitgesteuert beenden.
Gibt es einen Befehl für die Eingabeaufforderung, mit dem man Programme beenden kann?
Für das Ausführen gibt's ja den "start"-Befehl. Ich bräuchte aber das Gegenteil...

Danke für eure Hilfe!
Gruss LukeS


----------



## franz007 (24. Oktober 2006)

Versuchs mal mit PrcView oder ählichen Programmen ob du das zu beendende Programm per parameter übergeben kannst. Dann kannst du das ja in deine Batch einbauen


----------



## hikeda_ya (24. Oktober 2006)

wenn es den Behfehl gibt kannste diesen ja finden in ner Dos-Box mit Help


----------



## Irgendjemand_1 (24. Oktober 2006)

Den Befehl gibt es glaube ich so nicht ... Ich hab auch schonmal danach gesucht aber nichts gefunden 
Aber wenn's dringend ist, geht's mit sowas wie C sicher.


----------



## pgs-joschi (24. Oktober 2006)

Hallo LukeS,

in meinen Batchdateien verwende ich für so was PSkill.exe vonhttp://www.sysinternals.com/utilities/pskill.html.

Geht mit Prozess ID oder Prozessname.


gruß joschi


----------



## LukeS (24. Oktober 2006)

vielen Dank euch allen!

Ich werde es mal mit PSKill ausprobieren. Das scheing genau das richtige Programm zu sein.

Gruss LukeS


----------



## don2510 (5. November 2006)

ich bräuchte ein batch script was folgendes ausführt:

- starte programm A
- starte programm B
- wenn programm B geschlossen wird, soll programm A automatisch ebenfalls geschlossen werden

kann mir jemand da vielleicht weiterhelfen?


----------



## ToMeFox (6. November 2006)

> - starte programm A
> - starte programm B
> - wenn programm B geschlossen wird, soll programm A automatisch ebenfalls geschlossen werden



Hallo!

Ich habe da eine riskante aber wirksame Möglichkeit für dich! Falls es dir hilft sag bescheid  

starte Programm B vor Programm A! Sonst gehts nicht
Inhalt der Stapelverarbeitungsdatei könnte so aussehen.

   programmB.exe
   programmA.exe&&taskkill /im "programmB"


Das bewirkt, das Programm B erst dann beendet wird, wenn Programm A beendet wurde.
Ich hoffe, das hilft


----------

